# Name of new chapel



## DDLLB

Chapel is on a bridge over a  shimmering lake. Looking for a name that possibly deplicts this in Italian. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alfry

DDLLB said:
			
		

> Chapel is on a bridge over a shimmering lake. Looking for a name that possibly deplicts this in Italian. Any help greatly appreciated.


what lake are we talking of?


----------



## Alfry

DDLLB said:
			
		

> Chapel is on a bridge over a shimmering lake. Looking for a name that possibly deplicts this in Italian. Any help greatly appreciated.


oops sorry I FORGOT MY WELCOME TO YOU

welcome


----------



## DDLLB

DDLLB said:
			
		

> Chapel is on a bridge over a shimmering lake. Looking for a name that possibly deplicts this in Italian. Any help greatly appreciated.


No specific locale - manmade lake - Lazio region near Florence for theme- Thanks!


----------



## Silvia

Chaple as in church? What kind of church?


----------



## DDLLB

It is going to be a non denominational wedding chapel - Thanks


----------



## Alfry

DDLLB said:
			
		

> It is going to be a non denominational wedding chapel - Thanks


I'm not expert in religious matters...
who's able to help?


----------



## Silvia

Well, you need something coming from Italian literature then 

What about "Promessi Sposi Chapel"? Do you want something catchy or unusual?


----------



## Gianni

How about 'Cappella sul ponte'? For me, it has a pleasant sound, even if it is a literal translation.


----------



## leenico

> Name of new chapel...
> Chapel is on a bridge over a shimmering lake. Looking for a name that possibly deplicts this in Italian. Any help greatly appreciated.


How about "Cappella Degli'sposi un lago"


----------



## Alfry

leenico said:
			
		

> How about "Cappella Degli'sposi un lago"


"Cappella Degli Sposi sul Lago"


----------



## leenico

> "Cappella Degli Sposi sul Lago"


Mille grazzie.


----------



## leenico

> Mille grazzie


. I know I typed it wrong. Mille grazie


----------



## Alfry

leenico said:
			
		

> Mille *grazie*.


prego, 

My sore throat is sticking me at home today.
It's the least I can do


----------



## Silvia

Gianni said:
			
		

> How about 'Cappella sul ponte'? For me, it has a pleasant sound, even if it is a literal translation.


 Cappella sul ponte reminds me of la gomma del ponte (a brand of chewing gum) and anyway, it sounds ordinary.


----------



## Silvia

What about 'Cappella del laghetto'?


----------



## DDLLB

What does laghetto mean?? Please advise


----------



## Alfry

DDLLB said:
			
		

> What does laghetto mean?? Please advise


laghetto = little lake


----------



## DDLLB

I am not allowed to use "Capella" as a competitor is currently using.  I do like chiesa.
Laghetto is interesting. Any word introducing shimmering? Capella Degli'sposi sul lago might be a bit long winded for americans with little or no knwledge of foreign languages. However I like it sounds romantic.  Any romantic names from literature?  thank you all for your imput!!


----------



## leenico

> Capella Degli'sposi sul lago might be a bit long winded for americans


O.K. I shortened it a little. "Chiesa, Lago Degli'sposi ".


----------



## Silvia

Well, cappella means little church, no big deal, I mean I don't think you can have rights on such a common noun.

Anyway, if you don't want to use it, I'd go for chiesetta

"Chiesetta del laghetto"
or
"Chiesetta dei promessi sposi"
or
"Chiesetta degli sposi"
or
"Chiesetta splendente"
or

I LIKE THIS ONE, very inspirational

"*Chiesetta della Luce*"​


----------



## Alfry

DDLLB said:
			
		

> I am not allowed to use "Capella" as a competitor is currently using. I do like chiesa.
> Laghetto is interesting. Any word introducing shimmering? Capella Degli'sposi sul lago might be a bit long winded for americans with little or no knwledge of foreign languages. However I like it sounds romantic. Any romantic names from literature? thank you all for your imput!!


la chiesa sul laghetto scintillante


----------



## DDLLB

We are rockin now!!  Thank you all


----------



## Silvia

DDLLB, Anything good so far?


----------



## DDLLB

I do know if my replies are coming thru as I do not see them all on screen.
For the record, I have been reviewing suggestions over the weekend and they are all exciting. As this will be on our stationary, as logo, and we will be answering the phone with with name.  I believe it should be somewhat simple as
in "Chiesa della Luce" it rolls nicely or  "Bella Chiesa" (boring).  When we choose the final name I will then reveal the location to you all.  We are getting close, any other romantic ideas are appreciated.  Thank you,


----------



## Silvia

Well, after what you said I was thinking... if you're going to call it "Chiesa del Raggio di Luce", when you answer the phone you can just say "Raggio di Luce speaking..." or something like that.

Raggio di Luce = Ray of Light

Anyway, to be honest, I guess I could be more inspired if I could see some pictures of the place... in the nature... who knows...


----------



## DDLLB

Silvia,
Cannot disclose photos at this time. We have to keep under wraps however, it is fashioned after city of Florence and the PonteVecchio bridge over lake instead of river. Old tuscan flavor with 14th century influences. Stone and dark woods,
chandeliers, sconces etc more like a Palazzo.  Good idea about abbreviation of name on phone.  Ray of light is nice.    Embrace? is that a good word to use?
As in "embrace the light"  A thought...


----------



## Silvia

Hmm, abbraccio doesn't sound any good... but now, you know what? Is it a theme park or something like that? A fun place? Or just a place to rent when someone gets married?


----------



## Silvia

Adesso ne ho pensata un'altra (I've just come up with another one)

Chiesa dell'Armonia dell'Amore (Harmony of Love)

Raggio di luce is a visual image
Armonia dell'Amore is a musical image


----------



## paolorausch

My Mother and I do this with Real Estate companies around here, they will pay $20 for Italian Names... The sad part is that they literally makes things up.

"La Casa Florencia"...I tried to explain to the designer for 10 minutes that he had written that in Spanish, and he insisted it was italian. Often times they will make up works with random accents. That is a big thing here, if you want to make it looks European you add an accent in a place it does not belong, at least in the Residential Capitol of the World.


----------



## Silvia

paolorausch said:
			
		

> My Mother and I do this with Real Estate companies around here, they will pay $20 for Italian Names... The sad part is that they literally makes things up.
> 
> "La Casa Florencia"...I tried to explain to the designer for 10 minutes that he had written that in Spanish, and he insisted it was italian. Often times they will make up works with random accents. That is a big thing here, if you want to make it looks European you add an accent in a place it does not belong, at least in the Residential Capitol of the World.


 I hope there will be more people like you, (usually) ignorance is an ugly thing.


----------



## DDLLB

It is imperative that all expressions are grammerically correct, otherwise I would be looking these up in the dictionary - TACKY - European expressions are different from American, that is why I have contacted your forum, for your expertise.  What makes this a challenge, is creating an expression that verbalizes with a soft, romantic "LILT" meaning; rolls off your tongue nicely, as well as read easily on paper.  Grammerically correct and authentic in Italian is a priority.  I have quite a few books of the Florence/ Lazio area as we spent a month there exploring churches. I am liking " chiesa della luce"   "raggio di luce".  
so far. Thank you again, Robin


----------



## lsp

DDLLB said:
			
		

> It is imperative that all expressions are grammerically *grammatically* correct, otherwise I would be looking these up in the dictionary - TACKY - European expressions are different from American, that is why I have contacted your forum, for your expertise.  What makes this a challenge, is creating an expression that verbalizes with a soft, romantic "LILT" meaning; rolls off your tongue nicely, as well as read easily on paper.  grammerically *grammatically* correct and authentic in Italian is a priority.  I have quite a few books of the Florence/ Lazio area as we spent a month there exploring churches. I am liking " chiesa della luce"   "raggio di luce".
> so far. Thank you again, Robin


For those who read the english in order to pick up the language...


----------



## Alfry

lsp said:
			
		

> For those who read the english in order to pick up the language...


 
Is "grammerically" a sort of dialect?


----------



## Silvia

Just bad spelling I guess, anyway nobody's perfect


----------



## Alfry

silviap said:
			
		

> Just bad spelling I guess, anyway nobody's perfect


 
be', non dirlo a me, a volte scrivo talmente veloce che mi vengono fuori delle parole da guinness dei primati 

lo chiedevo solo perchè magari lo potrei ancora reicontrare come termine!!!
Almeno non mi allarmo... ecco, io allarmato


----------



## Silvia

alfry said:
			
		

> ancora reicontrare


 A tutti i non italiani, non imitate alfry


----------



## Alfry

direi neanche gli italiani....

visto che dico sempre la verità?



			
				silviap said:
			
		

> A tutti i non italiani, non imitate alfry


----------



## lsp

alfry said:
			
		

> Is "grammerically" a sort of dialect?


Sempre possibile, ma lo dubito.


----------



## DDLLB

Oops! Sorry for the mispelling.Thanks for picking up on that


----------

